# Prayer Line Opens:  Thursday, November 10 at 10:00 P.M.



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

Our first conference call prayer session was a wonderful success. 

Please join us.  *This is an open invitation for everyone * who needs prayer and/or wants to share a prayer to bless others.

*Here's the information: *

*Date:  Thursday, November 10, 2011*

The time frame is: 10:00 p.m. until 10:30 p.m. *Eastern Standard Time*

Call in Number: 916-233-2999

Access Code: 523054

*  Important note:  *

_Long Distance Rates may apply depending upon your phone service. _

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose: 

*Prayer Requests**: *

Everyone: Please feel free to post your prayer requests here in this thread.  Each request will be respected, embraced and covered in prayer.

*Call in Notes:*

Please make sure not to have any TV, Radio or Cell phones ringing or buzzing (if using a land line) in the background. It has an effect on the reception and it is also a distraction.

Please be mindful not to share your personal information; using the same precaution as when posting online.  The conference access numbers are posted publicly in this forum which means anyone can dial in anonymously and 'listen'.   

Please do not allow this to discourage you from being blessed by our new and most fruitful way of sharing prayers and Jesus.

*Prayer Schedules:*

We are trying our best to adjust the times and dates so that it gives everyone an opportunity to join. 

Please do not hesitate to share suggestions for our future sessions and times that you are available. This is 'everyone's Prayer Line.

Love and blessings... 

---------------

*The @ 's  *  

Please help me with these.  I'm multi-tasking at my desk.  Please alert our other members.  And thanks so much.   

Absolutely no one is being left out...  This is *@ EVERYONE  * 

Brit031586, crlsweetie912, Alicialynn86, Health&hair28, Iwanthealthyhair67, Elnahna, TraciChanel growinghealthyhair, delitefulmane, Sashaa08, CandiceC, Laela, Nice & Wavy, alwaysinchrist, Guitarhero, Supergirl, beverly, pookalooh, GoddessMaker, nicola.kirwan, hanna_light , Lucie, Bubblingbrownshuga, divya, lilanie, Mis007, SUPER SWEET, gn1g, Detroit2Dallas, JeterCrazed, Honi, Poohbear, Prudent1, Blessed2bless, baddison, LoveisYou, Jynlnd13, moonglowdiva, lacreolegurl, SoniT, naturalallure, kweenameena, mrselle, MzRhonda, cheerrette, crwnandglory, brownsugarbaby, *5+5,
BeautifulFlower, shasha8685, FlowerHair, Nonie, CurlyMoo, nysister, varaneka, LatterGlory, tiffers, PG480, Almaz,
WAVES4DAYS, mostamaziing, Glib Gurl, Zeal, Qualitee, yardyspice, blazingthru, BostonMaria, nathansgirl1908, NappyNelle, blqlady, Ballerina_Bun, Diadall, Crown, Chameleonchick,  jam6352, Relentless, TrueToHair, blkbeauty, SND411, makeupgirl, MarriageMaterial, Geminigirl, Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll, anartist4u2001, Noir, Summer79, cocoatee, Keen, loolalooh, KPH, Allandra, p31woman; sunnysmyler, Mortons, donna894, stephluv, MrsS, MSee, @Ms007, serenitypeace, PinkPebbles, ~~HoneyComb~~; Minx, Charlotte~York, PatTodd; Pat Mahurr, jwhitley6, Thiends, blackmaven, NessaNessa, @       


*I still have more @ 's ...   * (Member's names to 'mention'  ). 

If I haven't listed a name, it was not intentional.  Everyone is in our hearts to pray for them. 

Please share with everyone.   Even if you are unable to join in the calls, please feel free to post your prayer requests.  We are here to pray for you, with all of our hearts.

*The @'s Update: * 

I've been adding * '@'s'* (Mentions / Tagging Members) throughout the day today.   I've typo'd many of them and had to go back and make corrections.  

PLEASE, if a name is not listed, it's not on purpose.  I'm trying to keep up and spell the names right.   

This is still EVERYONE's invitation.  * EVERYONE who desires prayer is Invited *.   

I'm just trying to get the word out.  Please feel free to *'@'* names for me in this thread.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 8, 2011)

Shimmie , I can get on from here, hallelujah I'm so excited


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie , I can get on from here, hallelujah I'm so excited



Yayyyyy !!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

Please post your prayer requests...  

All requests will be honored.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 8, 2011)

again for marriages
for the men of God to come forth and take their positions
unsaved children 
and for the backsliders to return home


----------



## justruth (Nov 8, 2011)

Would love to join thursday!  Wonderful iniative. justruth


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

Praying for our members who are MIA (missing form the forum).  

We miss you and want you back.   

We pray that all is well and if not, we need to know so that we can know how and where to cover you in loving prayer.


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Nov 8, 2011)

Wonderful wonderful wonderful. Now, when we REALLY get the ball rolling we should be having some awesome bible studies. Whenever we get to this point, thats when I'm volunteering .


Offtopic but God has been speaking to His children concerning pride, humilty, repentance etc. This would be a great area for prayer as well. I've talked to a few saints from around the US and their churches are touching/ teaching on this subject and Bishop Blake preached on this during Holy Convocation (COGIC) just this past Sunday. Anywho thats off subject but I am always in awe how God puts His people in the same seasons.

Oh and lets pray that God pushes an urgency in fasting and praying so that yokes may be broken and lives may be saved. For flesh wars against the spirit but in denying oneself we are killing our flesh and strengthening our spirit man, this is where we are trained to worship in spirit and in truth. For fasting is not for show for God but to save the person who is fasting. anywho, I'm babbling That could preach tho


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 8, 2011)

prayer for a sister who is suffering due to treatment from an ex.....I feel helpless, but I know prayer works!!!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Nov 8, 2011)

Shimmmmmieeeeeeeeee, how are you? I had no idea there was a prayer line. 

Right now the first thing that comes to mind is my sister in-law. She just finished another round of chemo and her doctor has given her 4 months. If we can please send a hardy prayer for her. I work evenings so during the prayer session I will not be online or able to call. Thank you .

Bless you


----------



## Laela (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm there..God's willing.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

CurlyMoo said:


> Shimmmmmieeeeeeeeee, how are you? I had no idea there was a prayer line.
> 
> Right now the first thing that comes to mind is my sister in-law. She just finished another round of chemo and her doctor has given her 4 months. If we can please send a hardy prayer for her. I work evenings so during the prayer session I will not be online or able to call. Thank you .
> 
> Bless you





Oh, CurlyMoo... We will most definitely cover your sister in law in prayer.  The devil is a liar and a defeated foe.   

Praise the name of Jesus for your sister in law's life and health. In Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

Laela said:


> I'm there..God's willing.



He's willing...


----------



## Laela (Nov 8, 2011)

Love it!

I love me some Bible Study...  my memory is good. I'll rememba you said that 







Detroit2Dallas said:


> Wonderful wonderful wonderful. Now, when we REALLY get the ball rolling we should be having some awesome bible studies. Whenever we get to this point, *thats when I'm volunteering* .
> Offtopic but God has been speaking to His children concerning pride, humilty, repentance etc. This would be a great area for prayer as well. I've talked to a few saints from around the US and their churches are touching/ teaching on this subject and Bishop Blake preached on this during Holy Convocation (COGIC) just this past Sunday. Anywho thats off subject but I am always in awe how God puts His people in the same seasons.
> 
> Oh and lets pray that God pushes an urgency in fasting and praying so that yokes may be broken and lives may be saved. For flesh wars against the spirit but in denying oneself we are killing our flesh and strengthening our spirit man, this is where we are trained to worship in spirit and in truth. For fasting is not for show for God but to save the person who is fasting. anywho, I'm babbling  [/COLOR]


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

Detroit2Dallas said:


> Wonderful wonderful wonderful. Now, when we REALLY get the ball rolling we should be having some awesome bible studies. Whenever we get to this point, thats when I'm volunteering .
> 
> 
> Offtopic but God has been speaking to His children concerning pride, humilty, repentance etc. This would be a great area for prayer as well. I've talked to a few saints from around the US and their churches are touching/ teaching on this subject and Bishop Blake preached on this during Holy Convocation (COGIC) just this past Sunday. Anywho thats off subject but I am always in awe how God puts His people in the same seasons.
> ...



You're looking to get 'drafted'.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

Laela said:


> Love it!
> 
> I love me some Bible Study...  my memory is good. I'll rememba you said that



A little TOO good, if you ask me...


----------



## alwaysinchrist (Nov 8, 2011)

Im new to this forum n I will be joining on Thursday!!


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 8, 2011)

Prayer requests. 

- Children and teens need our prayers, they are the next generation.

- Saints will hunger for the Lord that we can display who Christ is to a dying world.

- Those that are struggling in this economy due to job loss. That they would look to the Lord and allow Him to order and direct them. That God would open doors for them.

As leader I will compile all requests for Thursday.

*If My people who are called by My name will humble themselves, and pray and seek My face, and turn from their wicked ways, then I will hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin and heal their land. *
*2 Cor 7:14*


----------



## LatterGlory (Nov 8, 2011)

:luv2:__________


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

alwaysinchrist said:


> Im new to this forum n I will be joining on Thursday!!



Awwww, :welcome3:


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

LatterGlory said:


> Prayer request: for life changing business deals to go in our favor this week,  for healing, and for grace,peace and love to be multiplied while ministering to God's people who are at various stages of maturity in their walk with Christ... and that God continues to bless and cover Shimmie as she extends His hand of love through the internet.:luv2:



  Thank you... I praise God for Alicialynn86 for providing this for us.  She has such a love for God and people's lives. 

I hope you can join us.  If not we will still have your prayer request before the Lord.  

Also, list your schedule so that we can plan other prayer sessions with it in mind.  

Love and blessings...


----------



## varaneka (Nov 8, 2011)

I just pray for my job interview to go well & my moving sale/giveaway to be smooth. I also would like God & my Angels' help with delivering the best service to my new employers & their/our customers! I'm traveling for this new position, so I would appreciate prayers for a safe flight. Thanks for the tag & God bless You Sisters!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

justruth said:


> Would love to join thursday!  Wonderful iniative. justruth



:welcome3:  justruth ...

I see that you are fairly new to us.  Thank you for becoming a part of our 'family'.   

See you on Thursday night...


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the tag Shimmie!

Prayer request-
For those who are unemployed or need guidance when it comes to their careers.

For those who are mourning the lost of a loved one. TIA!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

locabouthair said:


> Thanks for the tag Shimmie!
> 
> Prayer request-
> For those who are unemployed or need guidance when it comes to their careers.
> ...



Praise God... thank you.  We will hold this in prayer.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 8, 2011)

YESSS!!! Ita ...I was going to suggest this to Shimmie 




Detroit2Dallas said:


> Wonderful wonderful wonderful. Now, when we REALLY get the ball rolling we should be having some awesome bible studies. Whenever we get to this point, thats when I'm volunteering .
> 
> 
> Offtopic but God has been speaking to His children concerning pride, humilty, repentance etc. This would be a great area for prayer as well. I've talked to a few saints from around the US and their churches are touching/ teaching on this subject and Bishop Blake preached on this during Holy Convocation (COGIC) just this past Sunday. Anywho thats off subject but I am always in awe how God puts His people in the same seasons.
> ...


----------



## Leesh (Nov 8, 2011)

Shimmie, I tell ya, you always seem to be "EXACTLY" on time with me. You couldn't have imagined how desperatley I needed this invite at this very moment in time.

I don't want to really get into detail, but just know that I need to know that I'm not forgotten (Which includes my Child). I sometimes feel as tho, We are alone and not recognized, in this vast world! Sometimes it's sooo much to bare. I must say that my Faith is strong, it just seems as tho, it's not taken into account! 

Pray for Us, Please!!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 8, 2011)

^^you are not forgotten and is ever before the Lord...Jesus is making intercession your behalf, he is concerned with all that concerns you


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 8, 2011)

My prayer request is for my heavenly Father to continue to sustain and provide for me and my sister while we're in school and that we will both soon see the promises and the vision that He has put in our spirit. I get tearful (tears of joy) just thinking about it... 

Thank all of you ladies for coming together and praying for one another. This is when God moves. He hears our cries and groanings, He feels our sincerity and He will answer the prayers of His daughters. I believe we're about to see *phenomenal* blessings.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

Leesh said:


> Shimmie, I tell ya, you always seem to be "EXACTLY" on time with me. You couldn't have imagined how desperatley I needed this invite at this very moment in time.
> 
> I don't want to really get into detail, but just know that I need to know that I'm not forgotten (Which includes my Child). I sometimes feel as tho, We are alone and not recognized, in this vast world! Sometimes it's sooo much to bare. I must say that my Faith is strong, it just seems as tho, it's not taken into account!
> 
> Pray for Us, Please!!!



  You're not forgotten...not ever.   You are definitely in our prayers and you darling little one.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 8, 2011)

you and Laela can help me cause my memory needs help not saying more than that...

10:00 is perfect for me...




Shimmie said:


> A little TOO good, if you ask me...


----------



## Windsy (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you for the invite...I'll try to make it. I'm usually in bed by 10pm weeknights but I'll set an alarm.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

Windsy said:


> Thank you for the invite...I'll try to make it. I'm usually in bed by 10pm weeknights but I'll set an alarm.



Heyyyyy Windsy... thank you for responding.    

Even if you are sleeping, you are still covered in our prayers.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> you and Laela can help me cause my memory needs help not saying more than that...
> 
> 10:00 is perfect for me...



I'm glad 10:00 is perfect for you.  And your memory is blessed for God shall always bring all things to your remembrance.   

:blowkiss:


----------



## Leesh (Nov 8, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> You're not forgotten...not ever.   You are definitely in our prayers and you darling little one.



Ohhh, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You!!! 

ETA: I will definately be attending via telephone!!!


----------



## Laela (Nov 8, 2011)

Leesh,

You are not forgotten...He knows your name, the very number of the hairs on your head.... I'm glad you're joining in.... See you Thursday!




Leesh said:


> Ohhh, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You!!!
> 
> ETA: I will definately be attending via telephone!!!


----------



## Honi (Nov 8, 2011)

Awww...thanks for the @ Shimmie! This is wonderful!  Let me go and read and catch up.


----------



## diadall (Nov 8, 2011)

I am going to call in.  Thank you!


----------



## Ithacagurl (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the tag. For some weird reason I didn't get a mention. I just stumbled across this thread and saw it.  I think my mentions notifications are acting up.  

Anyway, I would like to request prayer for a friend of mine who is having trouble passing her CPA exams. I would also like to ask for prayer for a friend who has been without a job for over a year now. 

And I need prayer to help me with the willpower to get back in shape!


----------



## yodie (Nov 8, 2011)

Sweet Shimmie, what a beautiful idea. I'll be there. I'm standing in agreement that God's will for each of you ladies be manifested. 

1. Mom healed of shingles. 
2. My future husband would seek me, find me.
3. I would book unlimited commercials.  
4. God would give me witty ideas/inventions


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

yodie said:


> Sweet Shimmie, what a beautiful idea. I'll be there. I'm standing in agreement that God's will for each of you ladies be manifested.
> 
> 1. Mom healed of shingles.
> 2. My future husband would seek me, find me.
> ...



Yodie !!!!!


----------



## chinadoll (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you Shimmie for tagging me! 

My prayer request:

* Marriage for my sister and I.

* I work in a Radiation Oncology center and I pray for healing for my patients and those that are suffering around the world.

* I've been lazy with staying on the word, so I want to get back into focusing on my biblical studies.

* Unemployment

*For violence to cease

I am going to call in!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Thanks for the tag. For some weird reason I didn't get a mention. I just stumbled across this thread and saw it.  I think my mentions notifications are acting up.
> 
> Anyway, I would like to request prayer for a friend of mine who is having trouble passing her CPA exams. I would also like to ask for prayer for a friend who has been without a job for over a year now.
> 
> And I need prayer to help me with the willpower to get back in shape!



Hi NG ...    So glad you saw this post.   

I've been misspelling a lot of names with the mentions.  I hope I spelled your screen name correctly.   If not, I'll fix it.   

Thank you so much for joining in.   God is awesome and I'm so glad that you are awesome too.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

chinadoll said:


> Thank you Shimmie for tagging me!
> 
> My prayer request:
> 
> ...



China Doll ...    Hey Pretty Lady.    I'm so glad you received the post.  All of your prayers have been noted.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

Leesh said:


> Ohhh, Thank You, Thank You, Thank You!!!
> 
> ETA: I will definately be attending via telephone!!!





Honi said:


> Awww...thanks for the @ Shimmie! This is wonderful!  Let me go and read and catch up.





Ithacagurl said:


>



 

Leesh, Honi, Ithacagurl, thank you for joining our celebration of prayer.  This is just soooo, awesome to come together as one and to cover and protect each other.


----------



## yodie (Nov 8, 2011)

Shimmie, Hugs back at ya!! I look forward to going to the throne with all of you beautiful ladies. 
Can I add one more thing? With all of my years on this board, I'm believing that God will give me a beautiful head of healthy hair and help Me take care of it.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

yodie said:


> Shimmie, Hugs back at ya!! I look forward to going to the throne with all of you beautiful ladies.
> Can I add one more thing? With all of my years on this board, I'm believing that God will give me a beautiful head of healthy hair and help Me take care of it.



Yes indeed we will pray for your healthy hair, a head full of it for you and all of the ladies here.  

Let's get it started...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 8, 2011)

*Important Note:

There are no discriminations.   Anyone who desires or needs prayer is not only welcome but is also encouraged to post their prayer requests.

You do not have to be a Christian to ask for prayer.  You matter and we care. 

ALL Prayer Requests are Respected and are Welcome *

​


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 9, 2011)

I was wondering what happened to this thread... Didn't realize it was a sticky!


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 9, 2011)

Yay!!We are a sticky now!!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2011)

TraciChanel said:


> I was wondering what happened to this thread... Didn't realize it was a sticky!





Alicialynn86 said:


> Yay!!We are a sticky now!!



   Yep!   

Each announcement will be a 'stickie'...   

God is awesome...


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 9, 2011)

I was wondering what happened to this thread.

I wanted to add: 

Jylnd13 for healing.

Nice&Wavy for victory.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> I was wondering what happened to this thread.
> 
> I wanted to add:
> 
> ...



 

Thank you so much for this.


----------



## lovenharmony (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks so much Shimmie!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2011)

lovenharmony said:


> Thanks so much Shimmie!



You are so welcome, Pretty Lady  .  

There are several members in our forum who are working and praying to make this Prayer Line a success.  It was started by Alicialynn86; who in spite of her full schedule took the time to get us started.   

We have a growing and powerful prayer team who want nothing more than to bless others and for God to have the glory.  Their hearts are for God and the love of people no matter who they are or what their needs are.   

We're trying to reach as many people as possible.  No one is rejected for prayer.


----------



## NOLA2NY (Nov 9, 2011)

Shimme you are ALWAYS right on time!!!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 9, 2011)

It's a sticky now! Woo hooo!!


----------



## lilanie (Nov 9, 2011)

I will be thinking of you guys... I am finishing my last Spanish class for my degree and the time is, 7pst - 930pst... 

I wont be able to participate until mid December, I will repeat the prayer requests posted on my way into work/to & from school...


----------



## diadall (Nov 9, 2011)

Prayer for getting over my broken heart and for finding a new job so I can support myself.  Prayer for better esteem and and to be positive.  Prayer for happiness. I feel when I am happy I can do so much good in the world but lately I don't feel like I have anything to look forward to.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 9, 2011)

diadall said:


> Prayer for getting over my broken heart and for finding a new job so I can support myself. Prayer for better esteem and and to be positive. Prayer for happiness. I feel when I am happy I can do so much good in the world but lately I don't feel like I have anything to look forward to.


 
@diadall

Your post touched me. I feel like I've been where you are but continue to look to the Lord and He will lift you up out of this. Everything you are going through will turn around and bless someone else. You have so much to offer, its just hard to see through the pain. 

We will definitely be praying for you. 

*For I know the plans I have for you," says the LORD. "They are plans for good and not for disaster, to give you a future and a hope. Jeremiah 29:11*


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 9, 2011)

YESSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## delitefulmane (Nov 9, 2011)

Will be there!! 

Prayer requests:
-Family of my bestie, she just lost her granddad.
-For so many people suffering from cancer (My godfather in particular)
-For continuous direction and guidance  in my life


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2011)

diadall said:


> Prayer for getting over my broken heart and for finding a new job so I can support myself.  Prayer for better esteem and and to be positive.  Prayer for happiness. I feel when I am happy I can do so much good in the world but lately I don't feel like I have anything to look forward to.



diadall 



It's going to be okay.  The pain is not there to stay.   God is soothing and healing your heart; and just know that your heart is not broken, it is simply filled with love waiting to pour upon someone who will receive it.   

For you see, a broken heart, cannot hold love; it will fall through the cracks. 

You, Diadall, are a woman of God with a heart full of love, overflowing, running over, filled above the rim to share with another 'him'. 

That day, that moment will come and soon.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 9, 2011)

delitefulmane said:


> Will be there!!
> 
> Prayer requests:
> -Family of my bestie, she just lost her granddad.
> ...



 

Praying for your family and loved ones.


----------



## sharentu (Nov 10, 2011)

i will be calling in. thanks for tagging me. needing prayer concerning:
- my house, refinancing and repairs needed
- companionship wise / men issues
- my family - need to be closer
- promotion on my job
- i need a real vacation this coming year, a for real one 
Thanks so much Shimmie (((((hugs)))))


----------



## loolalooh (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for tagging me as well.  I'm glad that you started a prayer line.  I'll try calling in tonight.  I need prayer for:

-direction/clarification of what to do next year (I'm so confused right now)
-victory in my two upcoming battles
-healing of "her" ovaries (God knows who I'm referring to)
-healing of my parents who are still grieving at their/our loss

Thank you, and I look forward to tonight.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 10, 2011)

Bumping to remind those that would like to join in.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> Bumping to remind those that would like to join in.



Amen... health&hair28


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2011)

To all Reading:

The 'Prayer Team' is logging out for now.  We're preparing in prayer for tonight's session.   

Please continue to post your prayer requests, especially if you are unable to call in tonight.  

Love and blessings to everyone.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey Shimmie .......It's been a minute. Thank God for you. I'm doing fine hun. I pop in and out now & again. 
I'm in agreement with you all. ♥


----------



## biancaelyse (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you Shimmie for starting this thread. I've been spending more time reading my bible and fasting from tv/minimal internet as I get ready for some big changes in 2012.

Please pray for me that I will stay close to Him while I wait for His direction on how to proceed.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Nov 10, 2011)

I want to be part of your prayer line. Please include me and my family in your prayers.



Shimmie said:


> Our first conference call prayer session was a wonderful success.
> 
> Please join us.  *This is an open invitation for everyone * who needs prayer and/or wants to share a prayer to bless others.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elnahna (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi Ladies, 
My prayer request:

comfort to those in grief
protect those away in the Military Services : emotionally & physically heal those as they return home. 
as we enter into the holiday season I pray that God's presence is felt by those that are lonely.
Pray for our leaders


----------



## jturner7156 (Nov 10, 2011)

Marriage to a faithful man of God
Deliverance from strongholds and bad situations
forgiveness
obedient spirit
family to be saved
healing
my pastor
love for others


----------



## yodie (Nov 10, 2011)

Beautiful!! It was so nice to hear all of your voices and to stand in agreement with you lovely women of God. I look forward to the next call.


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 10, 2011)

I agree. I thank God for all of you ladies!! It was such a blessing.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 10, 2011)

I feel blessed to be able to pray with you ladies. I look forward to continuing in what God is doing.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes it was very nice.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2011)

I thank God for all of you.  I'm looking forward to the next time.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Yes it was very nice.



  You were there.  Thank you for supporting us.  I really mean it.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2011)

yodie said:


> Beautiful!! It was so nice to hear all of your voices and to stand in agreement with you lovely women of God. I look forward to the next call.



  Heyyyyyyy Yodie.  I'm so glad you were able to join us.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2011)

TraciChanel said:


> I agree. I thank God for all of you ladies!! It was such a blessing.





Health&hair28 said:


> I feel blessed to be able to pray with you ladies. I look forward to continuing in what God is doing.



and Laela.   and Alicialynn86

Beyond words.... 







Could not have done this without you.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2011)

To All of the Ladies ....

Thank you,  Thank you, Thank you for joining in.   You are loved...very dearly.


----------



## Laela (Nov 10, 2011)

Wonderful prayer session... I stand in agreement with the prayers and look forward to the next call. God bless all you ladies.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 10, 2011)

Laela said:


> Wonderful prayer session... I stand in agreement with the prayers and look forward to the next call. God bless all you ladies.



   and


----------



## jturner7156 (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh wow...I was so blessed by this prayer line last night! Thank you everyone and Shimmie for the awesome and sincere prayers you sent up for me. It was such a blessing to be apart of that prayer line with all of you lovely ladies. I too stand in agreeance with all the prayers sent uo last night. I cant wait until the next one!


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 11, 2011)

I dropped in for a few minutes before rehersal... ...It sounded like it went very well...


Who prayed last night?


----------



## diadall (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you to Shimmie and everyone last night for their prayers.  I will continue to pray for all of us.  I was deeply touched by everyone being so open.  I know God heard our hearts.


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 11, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> I dropped in for a few minutes before rehersal... ...It sounded like it went very well...
> 
> 
> Who prayed last night?


 
@Health&hair28 led us in prayer, then me, then @Laela, then @Shimmie closed in prayer. Yep, it was very powerful.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 11, 2011)

I am so jealous!! I can't wait until next week when I can call in and participate!!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 11, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> I dropped in for a few minutes before rehersal... ...It sounded like it went very well...
> 
> 
> *Who prayed last night*?



We have a powerful "Prayer Team" and I am so proud of them.

In preparation for last night's prayer session, these women of God began compiling the prayer requests as they were posted in this thread and asking for God's leading in how to pray for each one.    

The Word of the Lord came first and foremost which prepared for the entrance to the heart of God.    I am amazed and so grateful for the love of Ministry that lives in the hearts of these women.  They love the members of this forum; they care about their needs, and they love sharing the gift of prayer for them.    

To God be all the Glory, forever and ever... Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 11, 2011)

jturner7156 said:


> Oh wow...I was so blessed by this prayer line last night! Thank you everyone and Shimmie for the awesome and sincere prayers you sent up for me. It was such a blessing to be apart of that prayer line with all of you lovely ladies. I too stand in agreeance with all the prayers sent uo last night. I cant wait until the next one!



jturner7156

   I saw your posted prayer at the end of thread which helped me to pray for you last night; I was able to read all that you had asked as I prayed.  

I'm so happy that you were able to join us and that you trusted me to pray with you.   God loves you so much and His heart answers your prayers with "Yea and Amen".


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi Shimmie! So, are we going to stick with Mondays @ 7:15pm EST and Thursdays @ 10pm for now?


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 11, 2011)

TraciChanel said:


> Hi Shimmie! So, are we going to stick with Mondays @ 7:15pm EST and Thursdays @ 10pm for now?



  It sounds great.   

Sending PM ...


----------



## biancaelyse (Nov 11, 2011)

I missed last night but I want t jon next Thursday since I attend bible study on Monday evenings.

Will the dial in info and time be the same?


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 11, 2011)

biancaelyse said:


> I missed last night but I want t jon next Thursday since I attend bible study on Monday evenings.
> 
> Will the dial in info and time be the same?



Hi Angel...  

Here's the new Prayer Date and time...

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=580975


----------



## biancaelyse (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Shimmie !!!


----------



## delitefulmane (Nov 11, 2011)

Last night was a wonderful prayer session! I felt so moved being in the presence of so many Godly women covering us all in prayer. Im so happy to be able to place a voice with a name! 
Shimmie, I was too excited to speak to you!  If you couldn't tell!  
Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 11, 2011)

biancaelyse said:


> Thanks Shimmie !!!



After all these years, I FINALLY figured out your screen name... 

_Bianca Elyse..._   Yes?   

A beautiful name,  

It took prayer for me to get it....


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 11, 2011)

delitefulmane said:


> Last night was a wonderful prayer session! I felt so moved being in the presence of so many Godly women covering us all in prayer. Im so happy to be able to place a voice with a name!
> Shimmie, I was too excited to speak to you!  If you couldn't tell!
> Can't wait for the next one!



Awwwww,  

You are a precious daughter of God and there is much that God has in store for you.  He hasn't forgotten your prayers of the past; they are soon coming into the present.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Nov 14, 2011)

Dang beautiful Shimmie, I miss it. When is the next one?


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 14, 2011)

BeautifulFlower said:


> Dang beautiful Shimmie, I miss it. When is the next one?



BeautifulFlower 

Hi Beautiful Flower  

Here's the new Prayer Date and time...

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=14629645#post14629645


Added Note:  We are a 'Stickie' now.     This will help a lot.


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 16, 2011)

I'd love to join tomorrow if it's on. I just suffered a miscarriage and feel so depressed. I refuse to give up the idea of having one more child. 


Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 16, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> I'd love to join tomorrow if it's on. I just suffered a miscarriage and feel so depressed. I refuse to give up the idea of having one more child.
> 
> 
> Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF



 

Dear Heart... I'm so sorry.  You have our love, our prayers, our support.   We are working now to schedule the next prayer date.

However, we are still praying for you in the meantime.  That God heals the pain in your heart and that you will indeed have a new 'seed' planted within you which will blossom and bud and grow into a beautiful new baby, who will be yours forever.   

Right now in the name of Jesus, we dedicate the fruit of your womb unto the Lord.  We dedicate the seed of your husband, that shall when planted, is unhindered, and unites as 'One' with the 'egg' predestined by God.   This new life shall be as God has ordained, that of whom He knew in your womb, before the foundations of the earth.  

Be healed in the name of Jesus, be healed and whole, for you are the bearer of your husband's seed, of life.    In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


_Thou shalt be blessed above all people: there shall not be male or female BARREN among you...

Deuteronomy 7:14_

_
God shall rebuke the 'Devourer' for your sake; Your 'fruit' shall not fall from the vine, before it's time. 

Malachi 3:11  _

No more miscarriages.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 16, 2011)

*Our Next Prayer *

Thursday, November 17, 2011

9:30 p.m. until 10:00 p.m.


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 17, 2011)

BostonMaria, my heart goes out to you...and I am praying for you. I am in agreement with the beautiful prayer that Shimmie posted below and I prayed it out loud. With *LOVE* to you... TraciChanel


Shimmie said:


> Dear Heart... I'm so sorry. You have our love, our prayers, our support. We are working now to schedule the next prayer date.
> 
> However, we are still praying for you in the meantime. That God heals the pain in your heart and that you will indeed have a new 'seed' planted within you which will blossom and bud and grow into a beautiful new baby, who will be yours forever.
> 
> ...


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Nov 17, 2011)

I am so sorry Maria......


----------



## BostonMaria (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm on the call  


Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (Nov 17, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> I'm on the call
> 
> 
> Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF



Is this eastern standard time


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes, we are on now. Join in.


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 28, 2011)

Whoever it was that suggested mallow creme for just about every food known to man, I'm sending you my "fat" bill for a personal trainer to get this excess off of me   It's one of those things where I'm hooked this week.  I'mma pray for you lol!


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 28, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Whoever it was that suggested mallow creme for just about everything food known to man, I'm sending you my "fat" bill for a personal trainer to get this excess off of me  It's one of those things where I'm hooked this week. I'mma pray for you lol!


 
 um...that would be Shimmie!! 

...sorry to rat you out, Shimmie; but the marshmallow creme _is_ sinful.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 28, 2011)

TraciChanel said:


> um...that would be Shimmie!!
> 
> ...sorry to rat you out, Shimmie; but the marshmallow creme _is_ sinful.



 

Hmmmmmm, it's 'Yum'      

  

You too TraciChanel ...   You agreed that it was wonderful.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 28, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Whoever it was that suggested mallow creme for just about every food known to man, I'm sending you my "fat" bill for a personal trainer to get this excess off of me   It's one of those things where I'm hooked this week.  I'mma pray for you lol!



Guitarhero ...

Awwwww, sweetie pie...   

I told all of you on the phone that the Kraft Marshmallow Creme was 'Yum'...  

The Holiday Season has only just begun.     And I have about 25 more food ideas / desserts for the mallow creme.    Just buy yourself a pair of _ s.t.r.e.t.c.h _ jeans and enjoy the holiday feasting.  

But you were 'there' on the phone line with us?      

That blesses me.   You know I love you.   

Anyhoo. the extra weight always fall off in the snow.


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 29, 2011)

^^^LOL  That'll be me shoveling the snow.  Oy vey!  I'll listen in again.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 29, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> ^^^LOL  That'll be me shoveling the snow.  Oy vey!  I'll listen in again.



  Good exercise. 

It will be wonderful to have you join us as often as you wish.  Speak up and let us know you there.     Just to say hi or to even share a prayer.  No prayer is a bad prayer.  It's from the heart.


----------



## TraciChanel (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, I'm guilty too! 



Shimmie said:


> Hmmmmmm, it's 'Yum'
> 
> 
> 
> You too TraciChanel ...   *You agreed that it was wonderful.*


----------

